# Mia and Sophie



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

These are my non fishy friends, Mia the cockapoo and Sophie the bunny (breed unknown)!

My family got Mia as a puppy when I just finished 5th grade- June 16, 2004. She was born on April 16, 2004. We got a cockapoo because my mom and my sister have allergies to fur, and cockapoos have hair instead of fur and don't produce as much dander. Some people say that they aren't completely hypoallergenic, but we haven't had any problems with Mia. She's incredibly smart and friendly, and has some cute personality quirks. She is turning 8 years old in a couple of months!









Sophie is about 3 years old, and we're not entirely sure what her breed is. She's probably a mix, and she's a small sized rabbit. If there are any rabbit experts on here that can identify her, that would be great! She's a pretty dominant, independent rabbit. She doesn't really like cuddling or being held, but she loves being pet. We got her for Mia, because Mia loves watching the wild bunnies in our yard, but they'd never play with her. However, when Mia realized that Sophie was going to be staying with us, she became jealous. She doesn't like when people give Sophie attention- she tries to get them to play with her instead. Mia's not very cuddly either, but she becomes VERY cuddly when people are playing with Sophie. Sophie makes her kind of nervous because she thumps at Mia and likes following Mia around.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO9BzuvM-A4
Here's a video of them together.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Lovely pets!


----------

